
Wireless charging of electric cars looks increasingly promising - edward
https://www.economist.com/science-and-technology/2020/05/16/wireless-charging-of-electric-cars-looks-increasingly-promising
======
bradknowles
[http://archive.today/5tope](http://archive.today/5tope)

